# digi pinholers



## mysteryscribe (May 14, 2007)

Someone asked about a digital pinhole.  When I ran across some good info about it I took down the address to pass along...    http://www.f295.org/Pinholeforum/forum/Blah.pl?b-apd/m-1172245589/s-new/   There you go guys.  There is a fake pinhole that will protect you from dust on the sensor.


----------



## avcabob (May 14, 2007)

I made myself a pinhole "lens" out of an extra body cap a while ago. Works not too bad but could use some improvement, but then again, I don't exactly know what I'm doing in designing it.


----------

